# CAO Flavours Earth Nectar Petit Corona Cigar Review - Nasty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe it was just me, but the only flavor the cigar had was the sweet tip (which was also not tasteful). Draw and structure was fine. Burn was inc...

Read the full review here: CAO Flavours Earth Nectar Petit Corona Cigar Review - Nasty


----------

